# SS 03.08.19 - Tchaikovsky, B. #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Boris Tchaikovsky (1925 - 1996)*

Symphony No. 2

1. Molto allegro
2. Largo
3. Allegretto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Boris Tchaikovsky (no, relation to the much more famous Tchaikovsky) and his Second Symphony. I'm not familiar with this one so I'm interested to hear it.

I'll be listening to this one:




Kiril Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Kondrashin too. I wonder how much of a burden it was for Boris to have that surname during his career?


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Kondrashin too. I wonder how much of a burden it was for Boris to have that surname during his career?


This one and from spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be listening to the same version
Good to be listening to something new


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Kondrashin too. I wonder how much of a burden it was for Boris to have that surname during his career?


I've listened to this one quite a bit in the past couple of months. There aren't a lot of recordings to find to stream, so I imagine most will end up with this disc. I like this symphony, although wish there were more recordings of it readily available, as I found the sound quality to be so so.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same for me Kondrashin and Moscow via Spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A bit disappointed by this weeks symphony 
Pleasant enough but not memorable not one I shall be hurrying back to. That said always good to listen to something new as most weeks the Saturday Symphonies are hits rather than misses


----------

